# Hi from Pinky



## Pinky & Poodle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi All 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've been following the Spring colour forecast thread and totally forgot to introduce myself here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm 33, from Denmark and I love pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've always loved make up, but I'm almost clueless when it comes to applying it. You can say that I'm a "one colour girl" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In the sence that I've never ventured out into the world of using multiple colours on my eyes, but always just one. 

Swish is my altime favourite, but I love all bright colours, especially greens, blues, pinks and purples. 

I hope to learn a lot here and I might be asking a lot of stupid questions, please be patient  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My big thing right now is blushes, I just found out that there's more than one way to apply it and can't wait to get a whole bunch. 
My favorite right now is Well Dressed   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cant wait to meet you all

xxx
Pinky


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Pinky!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Purple (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Melxo (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Pinky!! 

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you so much


----------



## Nicque (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome Pinky


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2010)

to specktra Pinky!


----------



## dnelson (Feb 17, 2010)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Pinky!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've seen your posts and enjoy them, keep them coming sweetie!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 18, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 19, 2010)

Great to meet you here!


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello


----------



## ilexica (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Helle, so glad you've joined!

(It's Ilex from the Hourglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Cinci (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay, I love it here already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi Ilex, great to see a familiar face...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi
Another pink lover here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait for spring colour forecast.
Lala will be mine!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 21, 2010)

welcome to specktra, pinky! i noted that you said you enjoy bright green colours, can i just say tat mac lucky green eyeshadow is to die for?! i look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you Kimmy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ordered it last week, without having seen it irl, so glad to hear great things about it


----------

